
Show HN: Banter – Podcast Together - sgk284
https://banter.fm
======
sgk284
Hi all, I've created an app ([https://banter.fm](https://banter.fm)) for
sharing podcasts, seeing what your friends are listening to, and having
conversations around them. You can also clip arbitrary chunks of an episode
(up to 2 minutes) and share it (e.g.
[https://twitter.com/stevekrenzel/status/1040746982615076864](https://twitter.com/stevekrenzel/status/1040746982615076864)).
We generate videos that can be shared on Twitter, Instagram, etc..

The apps (Android and iOS) still have a few rough edges, but if you're a
podcast enthusiast I'd love to hear what you think! Tech stack is react-native
/ apollo-graphql / postgres.

